# Possible Fungal skin infection



## AllerthorpeTess (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi all,

Really in a desperate situation here so forgive me if this post is long, but desperate to know if anyone else has came across this health issue with their Vizsla.

Our dog Tess has not had very good health in her 7 years, last year she had 2 bouts of Pancreatitis and was diagnosed with Inflammatory Bowel Disease, Ok horrible, but we thought we got that under control with Vet prescription diet (royal Canine, Gastro Intestinal Low fat) In the summer this year, she came out in ***** spots, which we cleared up with some Anti-Biotics, but now she has this horrendous scally raw sore on her back legs (see attached photos)

Has anyone experienced this? I am leaving out all the hassle we have had with our vet... long story, but she is miserable and i'm scared we are loosing her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This looks like more than your regular vet can handle. I would look towards a good vet college. I don't know where you live, but look up Alabama rot. See if the symptoms might fit.
Prayers you find the answers.


----------



## AllerthorpeTess (Nov 27, 2017)

If it were Alabama Rot she would have been dead long ago!

Despite 2 skin tests (£420) results were negative for bacterial and fungal, One of the better vets gave us Iodine to try as they were stumped and it cleared up within 3 days!!

I love my dog more than i can say but it is the last Vizsla i will have, she was not given a good start in life due to greedy, negligent breeders ( came highly recommended by the Kennel Club) I will never regret having her in our lives but pedigree dogs are not worth the emotional turmoil


----------



## KiwiPaws (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi,

Our dog Kiba, 7 yrs and has multiple health issues which I believe stems from his dodgy breeder who was also recommened by the Kennel Club.
Kiba always has had skin issues and have been to alot of vets who said it was due to the environment. I finally found a product called Honey Bliss - Animal Healing Balm and this has cleared up his skin issues. If you are interested in the link let me know -I know I'm not meant to promote any websites but this is the only product that I found to help and the blessing is it is chemical free. I always worried about the amount of steriods and antibotics Kiba would be on. The good thng is you can email photos of the problem to the owner of Honey Bliss and she may have more suggestions than the Animal Healing Balm that she sells.
Hope this is of some help and your dog Tess gets the relief she is after soon.
Justine


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

WOW!! I am so glad you found this product!!! I was really feeling for you and your pup... I would like the link, I use bag balm regularly on pearls nose as it is so dry, and it cracks. but this product sounds much better, also, Zeke gets very red and raw in the same area as your pup, the web of his leg, I believe it rubs, and gets hot, for lack of a better reason to
be irritated, and then of course he licks it. It never gets ugly, and goes away quickly, but I often put ointment on it just in case. 

Thank you for sharing


----------



## KiwiPaws (Feb 14, 2013)

Here is the link:
http://honeybliss.co.nz/shop/animal-pet-healing-balm-100gm-pot/


I'm sure they would send worldwide


Hope this helps,
Justine


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sure they would send worldwide


Unfortunately... they do not ship to the USA


----------



## KiwiPaws (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi,If you want you can pm me and I can send you some to try, I have a full tub and some left in another tub. I really believe in this product, if I was sceptical I wouldn't suggest it. Let me know, Justine


----------

